# Animal sightings at The Fort....



## Colson39

So, where are some places you've seen wildlife throughout the Fort?  Places/times/what you saw, anything you can talk about!

I've seen quite a few deer in the open meadows on both sides of the hookup/unhook pull outs right past the entrance to the Fort.  I've normally seen them right around sunrise, between 6:30 - 7:30 AM.  The clearer the sky and the more dew present, the more likely I am to see one for some reason.


----------



## clkelley

.................


----------



## olbear

Colson,
This past week, we saw deer just about every evening just as the sun was going down and dew was on the ground. Just as you said. One evening we saw a group of at least 6.

We also saw our share of bunnies and armidillos.

Loved it!!
Winnie


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Two years ago I was over at WL with another guy.  We were both waiting for the geyser to go off and were going to get some pictures of it.  As we were waiting, a bald eagle dove down and snagged a big bass out of the lake right in front of us.  There we were, both had cameras around our necks, and neither one of us got a shot of it.  It was phenomenal, though.


----------



## loveDmouse

We saw a bunch of turkey when we were there last December.  Out in the parking lot for the overflow.  When we would be taking the bus from the front bus stop (sorry can't remember the name right now- been a very long day) to one of the parks we would see them all over.  
Saw some bunnies, squirrels, ducks(Mallards) and little song birds around our site. 
I seemed to miss all the armadillos so I will be looking harder next time in the evenings around our site.


----------



## Colson39

We had a turkey that was frequenting our loop last Thanksgiving, cannot begin to say how many "better watch out turkey" jokes were made...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

There are lots of turkey on the golf courses.  So many they are almost considered a hazard.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> We had a turkey that was frequenting our loop last Thanksgiving, cannot begin to say how many "better watch out turkey" jokes were made...lol



I've seen your picture of that turkey at your site - looked delicious.


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> I've seen your picture of that turkey at your site - looked delicious.


----------



## bennythepug

we had a snake on the porch of our cabin - 2:00 in the afternoon 
that counts right?


----------



## loveDmouse

I think that should count.


----------



## Gatordad

hopefully you chopped it's head off.


----------



## Nickimouse

How's this for an animal sighting!
We spotted him in the canal near the group camping area.


----------



## bennythepug

omg! and I was scared of the snake!


----------



## loveDmouse

Nickimouse said:


> How's this for an animal sighting!
> We spotted him in the canal near the group camping area.



Wow, that is cool.  Guess I will have to look a little harder for them too.  I think it would be neat to see one in the wild.  From a reasonable distance of course.  Not in your face close.


----------



## Gatordad

he's just sunning himself.  He wouldn't bother you.


----------



## Colson39

To you Florida natives, remember when gators were actually rare and on the "verge of extinction"???

Those days seem so long ago.  Gators seem to be everywhere now.

Edit: And I'm not talking about the college football team that got lucky USC choked


----------



## 4mickey2

gators at a distance are ok.  i would prefer not to have one near my campsite, though..


----------



## kimluvswdw

These guys came to visit every morning while we were there. I guess they wanted breakfast.


----------



## pamom65

We had a big orange snake wrapped around our bikes (on the bike rack on the back of the RV) the morning that we were leaving.  It had a cut on it's head, so we're not sure if it fell out of a tree or where it came from.  My very funny husband got it to wrap around a stick and then placed it across the grill before we left (he said it was because he was afraid that a dog would go after it if he left it on the ground).  I'm sure the maintenance people loved it!
Unfortunately, I don't have the pictures loaded on the computer.  It was an interesting end to our stay.


----------



## CottontailCurl

Nickimouse said:


> How's this for an animal sighting!
> We spotted him in the canal near the group camping area.



Is that another one just above it and to the left? It looks like the shape of a young one, just the head?

We've seen all the critters mentioned, most favorite for my youngest daughter were the many bunnies on Cottontail Curl. She'd leave them baby carrots in the morning and check and see if they'd eaten their food when we got back. I love that bus drivers like to point out deer on the path between WL and FW, that's usually late at night or early in the morning. We were coming home one night and there was a grouping frozen underneath the monorail over where you turn to go to FW (the main entrance). A little girl behind me was like "Are they real?". 

We've had peacocks hang out with us on 200, a turkey on 800, the possible raccoon that tore open our pizza box was on the 2000 loop, and my armadillo that I thought was an alligator was on the 1500 loop.


----------



## Crazy4Epcot

We were at the fort in May of this year, and while driving from the campsite to Epcot, a Florida Panther ran across the road.  It was near the entrance, where the horse trail crosses the main road.  We were shocked.   Have never seen a "cat" in the wild before, and probably wont ever again.


----------



## Gatordad

It probably was a bobcat.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I once was staying at the Riverside hotel and we were walking back to our room around 11 PM at night.  About 10 yards in front of us a bobcat ran straight across the path, not the thing you expect to see at that time.  They are rather common in central Florida though.

If you saw a panther (not saying you didn't) that would be rather big in Disney, they probably would tag it or relocate it, I doubt they want Panthers roaming near the Fort...lol.


----------



## Nickimouse

Cottontailcurl, I'm not sure if that was another alligator,but here's a picture of a smaller one we saw.

There were 3-4 really small ones we could see just under the water but they were shy. I wanted to know where mom and dad were! I'm not sure if they usually come up on land,but there was a man and his daughter throwing marshmallows to it. The dad took a piece of chicken out of his cooler and threw it in!


----------



## Crazy4Epcot

This cat was solid tan, and had a tail.  We looked it up, not a bobcat.  We did notify the campground, they were concerned and notified their animal control.  We know this was a rare sighting.  Go to google images, google "florida panther" and you will see the cat we saw.  Anyways, ya gotta love it at the fort.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I've seen a panther while in the Everglades before, not normally something I want to see while hiking...lol.

And feeding the gators is such a bad thing, that associates food with humans.  But hey, it must be funny watching a gator eat a marshmallow...lol


----------



## Gatordad

not as funny as seeing a gator chewing bubble gum.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Funny you should start this thread right after I come back loaded with photos.

So, here's the story on these photos.

The oldest TCD DD turned 16 in June, and this was our first trip to the Fort with her as a licensed drived, and a (legal ) golf cart driver.

I believe it was Friday night, August 3 that the oldest DD takes the cart out for a spin with her two sisters.  This was at around dusk.  They are back by the group camping area, and they spot a deer.  The deer was on the other side of the fence way back where they have the basketball goal and the road dead ends.  The DD's state that they saw this deer use its front legs to climb up and over the gate there.

They took these photos:
















Well, there you have it- that is definitely either a deer or Big Foot.

Don't you love the TCD kids' photography skills?

Anyway, this experience shook up the youngest DD so much that she didn't want to ride the cart back there at night anymore.  She was afraid a deer would climb over the fence and get her.

Also, on both Saturday night and Sunday night, when we were returning to the Fort through the front entrance, there were deer grazing in the grassy area right next to the main parking lot at about 10:30-11:00 pm.

Before this trip, we had only seen deer around the Fort a couple of times, but we saw a lot on this trip.

TCD


----------



## Colson39

That last picture is definitely Big Foot.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Ever since Everest opened, the Yeti has been hanging around FW.  Whenever we are there, he keeps showing up at the camper with his refillable mug begging for Kungaloosh.  I don't advocate feeding the local wildlife, but this guy just won't leave until he gets one.  Even then, some nights you just can't get rid of him - wife and I both yawning, looking at our watches, etc.  He just keeps going on and on about some labor dispute he has with Disney.  He never lets us get a picture, so I am glad TCD's daughters finally caught him.  Maybe now the neighbors will believe me.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

The DD's were able to take some decent wildlife photos:























Is that enough duck pictures for everyone?

Did I mention that all of the TCD DD's have digital cameras and like to take duck (and bunny) pictures.

Let me know if you need anymore, I've got plenty.

TCD


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> Ever since Everest opened, the Yeti has been hanging around FW.  Whenever we are there, he keeps showing up at the camper with his refillable mug begging for Kungaloosh.  I don't advocate feeding the local wildlife, but this guy just won't leave until he gets one.  Even then, some nights you just can't get rid of him - wife and I both yawning, looking at our watches, etc.  He just keeps going on and on about some labor dispute he has with Disney.  He never lets us get a picture, so I am glad TCD's daughters finally caught him.  Maybe now the neighbors will believe me.




That's no Yeti, that's me


----------



## olbear

We saw some pretty animals while at FW last week.
Here is one of sasquatch:




This is actually a picture of 2 deer, one was looking right at me. We took this at night as we cam through gate at the Fort

These next 2 are shots of one deer we saw on our way to dinner from the Fort to the Poly.
She is oh so pretty!!









Told ya she was pretty!

Blessings,
Winnie


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Great deer photos- although one of those looks like Big Foot or the Yeti as well.

Can you all see the red headed woodpecker in this photo?

He is about 1/3 up the tree on the left side of the tree in the photo?






TCD


----------



## des1954

Thanksgiving of 2001 we were staying in site 1217 & walking to Meadows Trading Post when a bobcat ran out in front of us !! 

Also --- we saw ferel kittens at the monorail station behind the MK ticket kiosks. How did they get there???  

Weirdest, however, was back in 1997, stayed in site 318 and there were otters in the creek behind our site. That's the only time I've ever seen otters anywhere other than a river.  

Oh yeah.... my favorite was the year the Turkey Vultures were stalking the Contemporary Resort!!  Disney was actually fined by the State of Florida for shooting the vultures!!  People staying at the CR would open their drapes only to find Turkey Vultures on the balcony railing.  The vultures would freak out and regurgitate all over the windows!


----------



## DznyRulz

We were at the Fort last week and saw plenty of bunnies, ducks and one little armadillo.  Never did see any deer.  In fact we have never seen any deer.  We must not be in the right spot at the right time.  One day while driving on Bonnet Creek towards OKW DW thought she saw something awful gator like in one of the small lakes.  There were cars behind us so I couldn't stop.  In taking a ride to Saratoga Springs the driver told us that there have been many lynx sightings recently and that one of their panthers had migrated through the property closer to I4 and had been hit and killed.  I didn't think to ask if they knew how many panthers were on the property.


----------



## zakerdog

We were at the FWCG the first 15 days of December and saw lots of deer, a Pyliated Wood Pecker and of course lots of squirrels, ducks and geese. 

We also had two turkeys that wandered around the campsite on a regular basis.






A pelican just off the dock:






Along the dog walk behind loop 800 a large turtle and an alligator:


----------



## FlaFortCampster

PLEASE  PLEASE PLEASE   DO NOT EVER FEED THE GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IF YOU SEE SOMEONE FEEDING THEM, ASK THEM NOT TO!!!!!!    
  Feeding them is what makes them very dangerous.  They have a nature fear of man until they equate us with FOOD.  Not a good move at all.  Just leave them alone and they will leave us and our pets alone.


----------



## BradyBz12

Yup, that's a gator alright!  Just confirms why I freaked out and reeled my dog in like I was landing a tuna every time my crazy dog decided to hop in the canal!  We were there the same time as you - although didn't use that particular dog walk (we were in 300).

However we did see a coyote on the other side of the 300 dog walk canal one morning.  I was walking one of the dogs (my little canal boy, Brady) and we kind of tracked our movement as we were walking towards the end in his direction.  Brady totally ignored him (strange, considering he's the one that's not great with strange dogs) and he eventually ran off.


----------



## FlaFortCampster

On a happier note, here are a few pics of some of the creatures from the Fort I've seen.





Water fowl on the 300 loop canal.






  Bay Lake bird looking for dinner






  Babies taking a drink in the 300 loop canal.  Mama was just behine watching carefully.


----------



## jadedjojo

I have seen deer on all of my trips since last May- on the dirt path from the Lodge to the Fort, and on the paved exercise trail (four deer that time- momma, a small buck, and two babies).  In late June we saw two deer near the meadow swimming pool, and in December we encountered a mother deer and a baby near the 2000 loop and cabins, at 3 AM (couldn't sleep!).  

I've also seen armadillos, bunnies, and ducks on just about every visit since we've been going.  On the more rare occasions, we have seen the eagle mentioned before, also with a fresh catch.  Of course we had to be in a Sea Raycer at the time and I didn't have my camera with me, but it was a shocking and amazing sight all its own.  There is also an otter that lives near the dock that I've seen twice- he is an elusive little guy!

I only saw an alligator once, while a family was fishing at sunset near the dam.  It was swimming about ten feet from one of the fishermen (who didn't seem phased at all), and he mentioned he thought it had been fed before and was looking for a handout.  While looking for videos of the Fort on youtube, I saw a video of a guy feeding a gator there doritos, so I guess he was looking for a handout.  A nacho cheesy one.


----------



## BradyBz12

jadedjojo said:


> While looking for videos of the Fort on youtube, I saw a video of a guy feeding a gator there doritos, so I guess he was looking for a handout.



 That just sounds like a really BAAAAAAAAD idea.

We stayed on 300 last month and frequently saw deer on the other side of the canal.  We also saw them many times at dusk on the main road leading out to the from (near the hitch/unhitch area)

We had armadillos around our site the whole time we were there.  They would come and dig holes around the Cyprus knees. My New Hampshire dogs had NO idea what to make of those!


----------



## Old Snipe

In  Feb 2007 in the 1600 loop, a six foot long Black Snake crawled alongside my campsite.  It even had on Mickey Mouse ears.  

How does Disney do that?  

Best Regards!


----------



## BradyBz12

They hand them out to all the wildlife when they punch-in for work in the a.m.


----------



## Colson39

Holy thread revival, this thing is almost a year and a half old.  For a second, I was like woah, where did this thread come from.  

Glad to see some of the newer animal pics!


----------



## stacktester

I've seen some really nice turkey at the fort. Maybe I'll get Tungpo to paint my cart camo and use it for a blind. Sure would save me some money going to my hunt camp in GA. The deer between WL and FW are so tame they don't move when you ride by on bikes.

Just an afterthought, I wonder if Disney would give BigKahuna a permit so he too can get a deer too.


----------



## 2goofycampers

stacktester said:


> I've seen some really nice turkey at the fort. Maybe I'll get Tungpo to paint my cart camo and use it for a blind. Sure would save me some money going to my hunt camp in GA. The deer between WL and FW are so tame they don't move when you ride by on bikes.



A whole new meaning to Disney Dining.


----------



## northeastmom

We were at the fort in the beginning of December and also saw a gator at the dog walk behind loop 800...We were very surprised to say the least!  We didn't know weather to report it or not? We also say 3 turtles and a deer the same day! Shoudls we have reported it to someone?  Kept thinking that it might be hungry and go after a small dog or child?


----------



## FlaFortCampster

Old Snipe said:


> In  Feb 2007 in the 1600 loop, a six foot long Black Snake crawled alongside my campsite.  It even had on Mickey Mouse ears.
> 
> How does Disney do that?
> 
> Best Regards!



Good one!!!!


----------



## Tnbob

northeastmom said:


> We were at the fort in the beginning of December and also saw a gator at the dog walk behind loop 800...We were very surprised to say the least!  We didn't know weather to report it or not? We also say 3 turtles and a deer the same day! Shoudls we have reported it to someone?  Kept thinking that it might be hungry and go after a small dog or child?



In the middle of December we were in site 707 which is where the dog walk goes from the 700 loop over the old railroad bed and along the canal behind the 800 loop. The canal ends there and our site was about 50 ft from that end, if my wife had known there were gators in there, she did mentioned it a few times, she would have gone and looked for them and then not slept a wink.


----------



## andialyn

Hi Everyone !

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this ... if so please guide me in that direction.

I was at Disney recently and took the kids for a night out at the Fort and simple fell in love with place.

We decided that our next stay would be here at the Cabins during Sept 09

Call me Crazy and make fun of me if you want ... But all this talk about Gators and Snakes is scaring me to death.

We are from Canada and are used to seeing Rabbits and squirrels and deer which are harmless if left alone.

But considering the humidity in Sept, is it possible to find Snakes in the cabins or a Gator roaming around.

I'm thinking of relocating to another resort, this has really scared me.

Please tell me I'm just over reacting or maybe post your expierences !

Thanks in advance to all !


----------



## ntsammy5

I've never seen a dangerous animal at the Fort, unless you count the killer peacocks!  Even they've been gone for years.


----------



## 2goofycampers

andialyn, no need to worry we have stayed in the cabins 3 times never even seen a snake or gator. We have stayed at the campground part countless times never seen a snake and only once saw a small gator at the very end of the canal and were there to walk the dog otherwise would have never even seen it. As far as coming inside, never heard any reports of that. I assure you you and your family will be safe and have a great time at the cabins.



Some postings on this topic may have been exaggerated in fun and the pix you see are definitely NOT all from The Fort.


----------



## FlaFortCampster

andialyn said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this ... if so please guide me in that direction.
> 
> I was at Disney recently and took the kids for a night out at the Fort and simple fell in love with place.
> 
> We decided that our next stay would be here at the Cabins during Sept 09
> 
> Call me Crazy and make fun of me if you want ... But all this talk about Gators and Snakes is scaring me to death.
> 
> We are from Canada and are used to seeing Rabbits and squirrels and deer which are harmless if left alone.
> 
> But considering the humidity in Sept, is it possible to find Snakes in the cabins or a Gator roaming around.
> 
> I'm thinking of relocating to another resort, this has really scared me.
> 
> Please tell me I'm just over reacting or maybe post your expierences !
> 
> Thanks in advance to all !



Disney goes out of their way to make sure guests are safe.  Unless you go wading in one of the canals or tromping through some of the deep woods, you will be just fine.  You would have to go out of your way to find a snake or gator.

  Here's some of the WILDlife you will find at the Fort....





These guys love bread





He/she came walking up right after the duck

Don't worry, come to the Fort and just enjoy yourself.


----------



## tinkerbell34

I'll throw in my two cents. andialyn  , as with any wildlife, just use common sense. I'm a FL native and I don't think twice about seeing gators.  In fact, if there is a body of water bigger than a puddle you can be guaranteed there is a gator in it!  We hike in our state park quite a bit and there are gators EVERYWHERE and nothing to keep them from approaching you.  I have had to even wait while they crossed the road in front of me. I have never had a problem. Now what IS dangerous are the aforementioned posts by BradyBz12 of people feeding gators. Not only is it ILLEGAL but you are handing a gator a death sentence in doing so.  The wildlife service with DESTROY it because as someone else said, once they lose their fear, then they become dangerous.  With that said, gators stay next to the water and don't "roam" unless it is the rainy season.  Then you will find the smaller ones looking for a home.  Just keep yourself, your kids, and your dogs away from the waters edge. You have nothing to worry about. As for the snakes, again, just use your common sense.  Don't approach them.  Unless you leave your cabin door wide open 24hrs a day I don't think you will find one in  your cabin.  They are more afraid of you and will generally keep their distance if you keep yours. We have had a bobcat that has our property as part of his territory (we live in the woods).  He has sat at the edge of the woods and watched us many times. We have never had a problem in the six years we have lived here. He stays on his side I stay on mine.....like good neighbors.  You'll be fine!

BradyBz12, I dont blame you for wanting to reel your dog out of the canal!  I saw a very sad plaque on a tree at our local state park of a beautiful yellow lab.  "in memory of", he had been eaten by a gator while swimming in the river.  That would be the same river where we saw these (that were no more then fifteen feet away from us and baby was down at my feet).
















These were just under a bridge we were on:











These were taken at Myakka State park (two hour drive from Disney). 

With that said, I'll get off my soap box now.

Has anyone ever seen any wild boars at FW?  I think those and black bears are the only things left people haven't mentioned.


----------



## Gatordad

andialyn said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this ... if so please guide me in that direction.
> 
> I was at Disney recently and took the kids for a night out at the Fort and simple fell in love with place.
> 
> We decided that our next stay would be here at the Cabins during Sept 09
> 
> Call me Crazy and make fun of me if you want ... But all this talk about Gators and Snakes is scaring me to death.
> 
> We are from Canada and are used to seeing Rabbits and squirrels and deer which are harmless if left alone.
> 
> But considering the humidity in Sept, is it possible to find Snakes in the cabins or a Gator roaming around.
> 
> I'm thinking of relocating to another resort, this has really scared me.
> 
> Please tell me I'm just over reacting or maybe post your expierences !
> 
> Thanks in advance to all !




I'd go to the one in California.  no gators there.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> I'd go to the one in California.  no gators there.



 
INDIALYN...you are DEFINATELY over reacting...there couldnt be a safer place to camp. They are about all thats left of the wildlife...dont be afraid. Look it up on the web...I'm willing to bet you wont find a single incident of a gator attack at the fort, And the cabins are RAISED off of the ground, so a snake actually entering one is VERY UNLIKELY! Relax, you'll be fine and have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gatordad

or go to the one in Paris, none there either.


----------



## andialyn

Hi! Me again

You guys are really nice reassuring me, I am just freaked out over these animals... I must watch too much TV. 

I just figure with all the humidity the snakes are looking for a cool place ... and to me a cabin with AC seems like the ideal place. OK I did read the Contemporary Incident and i don't know How I'd react other than be petrified.

And I just wanted to know if any animal incidents have happened to people at the Fort.

I also realize alot of it is in Good humour ... so no need to worry there.

I just guess that being in Canada and not a customed to these animals they seem scary and dangerous.

I also realize that Disney would not take any chances and that if something were dangerous they would take of it .... But my fear is saying WHAT IF they missed it.?

Thanks for all your responses ... it is appreciated![/SIZE]


----------



## lisa8200

Keep an out for these scary ones at the bus stop


----------



## Gatordad

You are coming to Florida.  There are snakes everywhere in Florida.  Millions of people throw their hard earned money every year at the stupid mouse, do you really think that if there was a snakebite problem people would continue to do that?  Well, they probably would, but do you really think?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

There are otters at the Fort. 
 The otters will sometimes lie in wait to ambush you when you come to your cabin at night. 
 Should this happen,,don't worry,, all they are after is your beer. As long as you cooperate with them, they will not hurt you. So far they have not been known to take any hostages,, just beer.

Have a great time at the Fort !





don't forget your fishing pole !


----------



## ntsammy5

Otters love beer.


----------



## tam626

I love the squirrel going to school pic! So cute!  We have stayed at the cabins twice & never saw a snake or gator. The first time we saw deer & armadillo & in Oct. we saw armadillo & lots of little lizards/geckos. Maybe a squirrel or two. I wish it woulda been the one with the backpack though.


----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## BigDaddyRog

I found this...it was posted in June. Whoever posted this nonsense has serious halucinations....




BigDaddyRog said:


> I was grilling hotdogs on the upscale grills they provide you with at each site....and a squirrel jumped on the grill as if it werent even warm....took a wiener off and leaped to the picnic table, shoved the wiener into a bun, grabbed the mustard container and plopped himself a dollup. I was completely amazed...it absolutely FLOORED me....first off, that the grill didnt fry his little feet, and secondly that he knew how to make a proper hotdog. The was Disney magic at its finest.....then he went for the beer....and the magic was gone!!!! I swatted at him with the spatula, he went all ninja on me...yanked the spatula right outta my hand and swang it around with the precision of a well trained combat artist. Here I am, sweating and hot from the grill next to me....with no grilling tool in hand...and a squirrel on my picnic table posed in some power ranger death strike position with a spatula pointed right at my juggler vein.......needless to say....I forfieted the beer. He may have been a little badasteriskasteriskasterisk, but he didnt have a chance in hell of making it up the tree with that full bottle of brew!!! I figured I get him when he hit the tree......ya know, he didnt even TRY to go up the dang tree....that ballsy little punk took his hotdog and beer and hopped over to my loungechair!!!! Sat in MY CHAIR, eating MY HOTDOG, and drinking MY BEER!!!!!! All I could do was watch, I made a move towards the camera, because I figured NO ONE would EVER believe this, but he slapped that spatula down with athority on the picnic table right in front of the camera...which I took as a warning that he wasnt too big about being in photos.
> The wildlife at the fort IS wildlife...very unpredictable(and sometimes well trained with the skills of a heartless killer)...use common sense, and you'll be alright. And for gods sake....a beer aint worth losing your life over, sometimes these are sacrifices we have to learn to live with!!
> The "S" aint for superman, people...Its for SQUIRREL


----------



## andialyn

BigDaddyRog said:


> I found this...it was posted in June. Whoever posted this nonsense has serious halucinations....



You guys are awesome ..................                

I haven't laughed like this in a long time !!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## ntsammy5

You don't wanna mess with Ranger squirrels Rog.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No sir..I sure dont!!! Rangers lead the way!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

I actually remember that post - it's as funny now as it was then.


----------



## Gatordad




----------



## VanessasMom

Was at the Fort last week and saw a number of different animals. The first we saw were 4 red cardinals and 5 brown cardinals out the window of our trailer while eating breakfast. They were hopping all around the ground. There was also a red-headed woodpecker! I've never seen one of those before. It was cool. Of course, the camera didn't work through the window--so no pics of those. Then, as we were driving out we saw 4 small deer near the side of the road just before loop 300. Again, couldn't get the camera out quickly enough. The next day, we were pulling out of the campground to go to the parks and saw a bunch of wild turkeys just outside the entrance to the Fort across the street. Here they are:


----------



## NOLA_Tink

If you're scared of snakes & gators, then you'll really be petrified of the ginormous flying attack roaches at...well, actually those are at all of the resorts (and underneath my old apt in Mid City New Orleans- they used to aggressively chase my dog).


----------



## NOLA_Tink

BigDaddyRog said:


> I found this...it was posted in June. Whoever posted this nonsense has serious halucinations....



Isn't that the squirrel that we tried to catch with rope & cook in a crock pot?  Sadly, the squirrel got away.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

NOLA_Tink said:


> If you're scared of snakes & gators, then you'll really be petrified of the ginormous flying attack roaches at...well, actually those are at all of the resorts (and underneath my old apt in Mid City New Orleans- they used to aggressively chase my dog).



The last time I stepped on a New Orleans roach it carried me across the room and slammed me into the wall!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> The last time I stepped on a New Orleans roach it carried me across the room and slammed me into the wall!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> The last time I stepped on a New Orleans roach!!!



I used to smoke those things..........


----------



## big kahuna1

I stalked this Turkey last year for MDGG. First I lured her across the bridge, then toward my blind and BAM!  Fried Turkey for Dinner. 




























I think we had Gator, Rabbit, Duck and Deer that day also. The Gator and Deer were a twofer. I must admit though, the Gator did not want to part with the Deer at first. The Fort is one great big grocery store. I never have to by meat when we camp at the Fort.


----------



## Tink415

tinkerbell34 said:


> Has anyone ever seen any wild boars at FW?  I think those and black bears are the only things left people haven't mentioned.




Not at FW, but we saw wild boar or pigs running along the grassy area next to the road on our way to the MK parking lot gate a few years back. If the road wasn't one way I would have turned the car around and followed them for awhile


----------



## BradyBz12

Mmmmmmm.... bacon!!


----------



## pjenkinsjr

About 2 years ago, I was departing FW late one morning. My wife and I had just turned onto Bonnet Creek Pkwy., I looked to my rear right along the canal where it is obstructed by view from the road. I always check that way for turkey, deer, armadillos, etc. This day, I saw a Panther walking on the opposite side of the canal. I didn't believe what I was seeing either. I slowed my vehicle down to a crawl so my wife could see & verify that I wasn't crazy.

We watched it slowly walk along the treeline in broad daylight.

If you check google earth, the area adjacent to this area is a large undeveloped tract of woodland/cypress hammock.  

I know that most state wildlife agencies state that the Florida Panthers reside only in the Everglades area, but I am pretty sure the big cats do not subscribe to their newsletters. Also, with the exorbitant internet fees WDW charge, they likely forgo this service...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Cool, and Welcome to the Dis.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

pjenkinsjr said:


> About 2 years ago, I was departing FW late one morning. My wife and I had just turned onto Bonnet Creek Pkwy., I looked to my rear right along the canal where it is obstructed by view from the road. I always check that way for turkey, deer, armadillos, etc. This day, I saw a Panther walking on the opposite side of the canal. I didn't believe what I was seeing either. I slowed my vehicle down to a crawl so my wife could see & verify that I wasn't crazy.
> 
> We watched it slowly walk along the treeline in broad daylight.
> 
> If you check google earth, the area adjacent to this area is a large undeveloped tract of woodland/cypress hammock.
> 
> I know that most state wildlife agencies state that the Florida Panthers reside only in the Everglades area, but I am pretty sure the big cats do not subscribe to their newsletters. Also, with the exorbitant internet fees WDW charge, they likely forgo this service...




I just wanted to say- Welcome to the Disboards, too! I am just up the road a piece from Seminole.  I see you joined in Nov., but this is your first post!  Let's get with it!

TCD


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Welcome to the boards.
When I lived in Deland FL. I saw a Panther once,,Beautiful ! Way cool ! 
 A Great Big Kitty !



and since you joined in Nov. then you should'a seen this coming,,"Lets go FISHING !!"


----------



## ftwildernessguy

When I lived in California, a mountain lion came down from the hills and carried away a little kid.


----------



## 2goofycampers

wow.


----------



## ntsammy5

Haven't seen one of these in a while


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ftwildernessguy said:


> When I lived in California, a mountain lion came down from the hills and carried away a little kid.


----------



## des1954

pjenkinsjr said:


> About 2 years ago, I was departing FW late one morning. My wife and I had just turned onto Bonnet Creek Pkwy., I looked to my rear right along the canal where it is obstructed by view from the road. I always check that way for turkey, deer, armadillos, etc. This day, I saw a Panther walking on the opposite side of the canal. I didn't believe what I was seeing either. I slowed my vehicle down to a crawl so my wife could see & verify that I wasn't crazy.
> 
> We watched it slowly walk along the treeline in broad daylight.
> 
> If you check google earth, the area adjacent to this area is a large undeveloped tract of woodland/cypress hammock.
> 
> I know that most state wildlife agencies state that the Florida Panthers reside only in the Everglades area, but I am pretty sure the big cats do not subscribe to their newsletters. Also, with the exorbitant internet fees WDW charge, they likely forgo this service...


 
I live in Polk County and since moving here in 2002, I've seen 3 panthers. When we lived in Manatee County, we had a panther that lived in the woods near our home until U.S. Homes came & stripped the property for yet _another_ 1000 home development.

When my DH worked in Nokomis (Venice area), there was a panther near his work location.

Nope - the panthers probably don't read the newsletter!  

I've also heard there's a pride of Jaguar's near Jax!


----------



## des1954

Bump to delete email notification!


----------



## FlaFortCampster

pjenkinsjr said:


> About 2 years ago, I was departing FW late one morning. My wife and I had just turned onto Bonnet Creek Pkwy., I looked to my rear right along the canal where it is obstructed by view from the road. I always check that way for turkey, deer, armadillos, etc. This day, I saw a Panther walking on the opposite side of the canal. I didn't believe what I was seeing either. I slowed my vehicle down to a crawl so my wife could see & verify that I wasn't crazy.
> 
> We watched it slowly walk along the treeline in broad daylight.
> 
> If you check google earth, the area adjacent to this area is a large undeveloped tract of woodland/cypress hammock.
> 
> I know that most state wildlife agencies state that the Florida Panthers reside only in the Everglades area, but I am pretty sure the big cats do not subscribe to their newsletters. Also, with the exorbitant internet fees WDW charge, they likely forgo this service...




You're not crazy, someone else has posted here that they too had seen a Florida panther close to the Fort.  Wish you could have gotten a picture. What a treasure that would be.

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## DznyRulz

A year and a half ago we were going for the DVC tour and we got to talking to the van driver about the wildlife.  As we turned onto Bonnet Creek, about the same area pjenkinsjr talks about, he told us about the resident panther that used to roam that area.  The panther had migrated to an area of the property south of the All Star resorts and had been hit and killed on I4 near World Dr.  I'll bet it was the same one pjenkinsjr saw.


----------



## mistee

I DON'T WANT TO CAUSE A PANIC BUT I THOUGHT I SHOULD WARN ALL WHO WANT TO GO TO FORT WILDERNESS THAT THERE ARE 2 VERY, VERY DANGEROUS ANIMALS THAT MIGHT CROSS YOUR PATH.

THESE CREATURES HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO GRAB SMALL CHILDERN
AND YES PICTURES HAVE BEEN TAKEN OF THEM W/ KIDS AND EVEN ADULTS

THEY ARE BROWN,, HUGE AND FURRY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

CHIP AND DALE,,,,,, THOSE CRAZY CHIPMUNKS!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

You've never had a run in with a drunken otter, have you?


----------



## team bradfield

DD#2 told me she took a picture of a FW Chicken....


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Dang, not much meat on them drum sticks.


----------



## Bearikens




----------



## Jack Rabbit Run

We see deer, rabbits and armadillos just about every time we go to the Fort, but in Oct 09 we were on the bus coming back from Downtown Disney and just before we turned into the FW entrance, a coyote very calmly crossed the street. I didn't even know we had coyotes down here.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

That was Fred, the coyote, he's there so the Fort doesn't get over populated by road runners.


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## peg110

Lots of Deer at FW. What's ironic, is that I am a hunter from Northeast PA and we were down there at FW for the first week of Deer season back home. As luck would have it (and my wife is happy about it) I wasn't able to go hunting at all this past season as a result of a Surgery (before we left for WDW), our trip to FW and illness after our return.


----------



## peg110

And Wild life of a smaller nature....

At Wilderness Lodge (while waiting for a transfer bus) We saw this little frog  

Then while waiting for a bus inside FW we saw this poor guy...

 

Notice that he is missing a leg. We thought he probably wouldn't make it, but the next day he was doing just fine. (This picture is FROM the "Next Day" I did not take a picture of him the day before because quite frankly we didn't think it would survive and well..... that would be kind of morbid).


----------



## tiggerdad

To steal a line from the movie Blazing Saddles,
"Dock that squirrel a days pay fer nappin on the job"


----------



## leonb

tiggerdad said:


> To steal a line from the movie Blazing Saddles,
> "Dock that squirrel a days pay fer nappin on the job"


Looks like he is saying grace before going for another hot dog...


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## peg110

Delicious... errrr.... I mean "Cute!" 

(It's the "Hunter" in me, although I prefer Venison. Sorry to the Vegetarians out there. )


----------



## tiggerdad

Almost roadkill...


----------



## Mary2e

Wish I had a camera in my hand but several years ago when it had been raining alot and the areas between the cabins were pretty swampy, I had a river otter splashing around at the rear of the cabin.


----------



## tiggerdad

One evening, while watching the CMs wash a few horses, a group of turkeys decided to get in line for their bath as well


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Just returned a couple weeks ago and took pic of an alligator in canal behind our site 306.  Sorry for the quality, fumbled quickly for phone to take pic.  His head clearly visible.  Very near the dog park and playground.  I was a little freaked but my husband didn't seem at all concerned as he grew up in Florida.  We did tell them tho, and they said they would have someone look into it, but we never saw anyone do that.


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## sapdaddy2

When we were at the fort in 2007 there was a rabbit that must have lived nearby and was tame enough to visit humans.  My sons were 7 & 5 at the time.  They would feed it carrots and they named it "Uncle Bunny"


----------



## tltay2005

Tiggerdad, looks like we saw the same Tom, maybe even in the same place.


----------



## tltay2005

Loved getting up earning, so many critters are out and about.


----------



## tltay2005

Hard to see but there is a hawk in the tree.


----------



## Onmycue

Animal visitors around my campsite (2065) during the last week of October included squirrels, rabbits, deer, turkeys, a piliated woodpecker, a nuthatch or creeper, several hawks, a barred owl and a great horned owl. I spent 20 minutes talking to the great horned. He was very chatty. I also love the natural mosquito control cast members (bats-lots and lots of bats).


----------



## Jimsig

Been meaning upload these as they are from last Oct 29, 2014. While sitting at the Meadows Pool we had a visit by this hawk.


----------



## Jimsig

These guys were from last week on Nov 20, 2015.  Take around 5:15p right between Peacock Pass and the hitch/unhitch area on FW Trail.  These were taking with my phone.  Can't remember of I got any with my camera.  If I did I'll upload those too.


----------



## Jimsig

I did get a pretty good one with my camera.


----------



## Jimsig

This little guy kept bothering me all day, all he wanted to do was sell me insurance 





These guys were hanging out in the creek near the pool


----------



## 2goofycampers

Jimsig said:


> This little guy kept bothering me all day, all he wanted to do was sell me insurance


LOL


----------



## RustManFan

I've seen mice, ducks, chipmunks.... oh wait, that was at MK?


----------



## peg110

RustManFan said:


> I've been mice, ducks, chipmunks.... oh wait, that was at MK?


You've "BEEN" or "SEEN"? (another )


----------



## DVCDarcie

Nickimouse said:


> How's this for an animal sighting!
> We spotted him in the canal near the group camping area.


Look at him!! Being from Canada, this guy is certainly not in our backyard but I kind of wish he was! Very cool. 
~Darcie
#dvcrentals


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## tltay2005

Sometimes the animals help themselves when you leave stuff out by mistake.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## mich1073

Just a bump, as this is one of my favorite threads


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## tltay2005

From our March 2016 trip.


----------



## peg110

This wasn't really at the "FORT" rather Wilderness lodge. We had a "Bus Layover" coming home from MK one night (Nov 2014). I just thought it was intriguing.


----------



## 5kidsmommy

Some turkey shots from January 2014, 1700 loop. My son was a little worried, we are in a hybrid and he thought they'd try to break in.


----------



## FtW Mike

5kidsmommy said:


> Some turkey shots from January 2014, 1700 loop. My son was a little worried, we are in a hybrid and he thought they'd try to break in


 Have to laugh we were in 1800 loop then and that is same flock we watched every morning cross the canal and come over.  Our 1 cat Chester (our special needs child) was amazed by them . They passed in front of our site every day.  On our second day they came over when I was at far end of the dog walking path  and 3 here behind a bush when we got to entrance to go back to our site well we spooked them and they scared the dickens out of my Wookiebear


----------



## 5kidsmommy

FtW Mike said:


> Have to laugh we were in 1800 loop then and that is same flock we watched every morning cross the canal and come over.  Our 1 cat Chester (our special needs child) was amazed by them . They passed in front of our site every day.  On our second day they came over when I was at far end of the dog walking path  and 3 here behind a bush when we got to entrance to go back to our site well we spooked them and they scared the dickens out of my Wookiebear



I don't think it would have been so bad but they surrounded our trailer. I was laughing because I thought it was funny but my son thought they were some turkey mob and that we would be trapped forever.


----------



## SamRoc

This was back in the late 80s when there were peacocks roaming all over! The last time i was there in October I saw a bunch of squirrels!


----------



## FtW Mike

5kidsmommy said:


> I don't think it would have been so bad but they surrounded our trailer. I was laughing because I thought it was funny but my son thought they were some turkey mob and that we would be trapped forever.
> 
> Attack of the Giant Killer Turkeys  or  When Turkeys go Bad The movie script writes itself


----------



## Tink415

Turkeys have replaced the peacocks it seems. Gotta say I preferred the peacocks.


----------



## mickeymom22

We had turkeys right behind our camper.  We also saw a black snake beside the path going to the comfort station.  

We also saw Chip and Dale at the campfire...so I guess you could say we saw some chipmunks too!


----------



## KarenW

[GALLERY=] [GALLERY=][GALLERY=] [/GALLERY][/GALLERY][/GALLERY]

Ended up with around 15 turkeys in the site next door in December.


----------



## Nornster

A hawk flew down and grabbed a hamburger from our picnic table on the deck of a cabin this week! We could feel his wings touch our hair!  He landed in a tree right next to the deck and was looking down at us, but when he started to swoop down on my husband who was finishing up some more burgers on the grill, we gathered up the food and moved the party inside.  Then he landed on the railing of the deck, so we got some great pictures of him - wish I could post them here.  He looked a lot like the pictures of the hawk that others have posted on this thread.  The cast member who came to clean the grill the next day said they see hawks a lot at the fort, and campers with cats or little dogs should watch out.  It was pretty exciting!


----------



## peg110

Nornster said:


> A hawk flew down and grabbed a hamburger from our picnic table on the deck of a cabin this week! We could feel his wings touch our hair!  He landed in a tree right next to the deck and was looking down at us, but when he started to swoop down on my husband who was finishing up some more burgers on the grill, we gathered up the food and moved the party inside.  Then he landed on the railing of the deck, so we got some great pictures of him - wish I could post them here.  He looked a lot like the pictures of the hawk that others have posted on this thread.  The cast member who came to clean the grill the next day said they see hawks a lot at the fort, and campers with cats or little dogs should watch out.  It was pretty exciting!


I think if you get 4 more posts, you can then post pictures. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Nornster

[GALLERY=]https://fortwildernesshawk2016.shutterfly.com/pictures[/GALLERY]

Still not sure how to get the pictures to appear in the post, but I created a share Shutterfly website where you can see the hamburger mauled by the talons, the hawk in the tree, and the hawk close-up on the railing.


----------



## beagles7278

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Here at the Fort right now and just came across this guy.


----------



## tiggerdad

Absolutely cool!  Cool spot there Beagle.


----------



## peg110

So walking around yesterday, we spotted some wild life. Certainly the salamanders were out in force. tiggerdad's NSS has made a respectable showing.  And then there were these 2 we came across by the Comfort station for the 1400 loop (Over by the outdoor theater)



Sadly, we also encountered these making a meal as well.


----------



## North of Mouse

Respect wildlife, but I am not one to stray off the paths at FW, especially along the canals! Good pics you caught there Nornster!!

Remember growing up in the country, we had many hawks and owls 'prowling' for our chickens during the day - we would clap our hands to scare them away - never had one get a chicken (or chickie) that I know of. We kept them plenty scared.

Actually, will not camp near a canal, happened once (accidentally).
Would be happy to 'never' see another alligator - grew up respecting, hating, fearing, those critters - as well as moccasins!! (S. LA)


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Colson39 said:


> what you saw, anything you can talk about!



We have seen . . .
. . . two 5'5" annoying chipmunks
. . . quite a few dears
. . . one 7' wilderness bear
. . . several boma_ed squirrels
. . . lots and lots of aunts


----------



## FtW Mike

TheRustyScupper said:


> We have seen . . . ... several boma_ed squirrels ...


 Scupper are you saying that Boma Ed has gone over to the bushy tailed side and joined Tiggerdad's NSS or is forming his own offshoot


----------



## tltay2005

Guess the squirrels wanted to Trick or Treat too, lol.


----------



## SamRoc

F Friday at check in


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 5kidsmommy

North of Mouse said:


> Respect wildlife, but I am not one to stray off the paths at FW, especially along the canals! Good pics you caught there Nornster!!
> 
> Remember growing up in the country, we had many hawks and owls 'prowling' for our chickens during the day - we would clap our hands to scare them away - never had one get a chicken (or chickie) that I know of. We kept them plenty scared.
> 
> Actually, will not camp near a canal, happened once (accidentally).
> Would be happy to 'never' see another alligator - grew up respecting, hating, fearing, those critters - as well as moccasins!! (S. LA)



We don't bring any pets with us when we camp but I still don't want to be by the canals. Luckily it's never happened. And hopefully it never will. If they put me in a water site I'll beg and plead to have them move me. I'm a worst case scenario gal and I know I wouldn't be able to relax near the water.


----------



## 5stljayhawks

When I was fishing a at the FW lake I caught a glimpse of one of these.


----------



## FtW Mike

5stljayhawks pic not very clear but is that a black bear ?


----------



## Nornster

I think it's Bigfoot!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

We are on our way for the first time in 2 weeks. For those of you that go often, how likely is it that we will see something other than squirrels or small birds?  Where should we go to maximize our opportunity to see deer or turkeys?


----------



## FtW Mike

We were 1800 loop on our last trip (Jan 2013)  The turkeys came into loop nearly every day not long after dawn and stuck around a while.  When we walked our dogs along the canal in the early morning and evening we often saw deer on the other side munching away. We did come across a racoon one morning at waters edge as well


----------



## FtW Mike

If this ends up a repeat I apologize in advance
 In Jan 2013 we were in 1800 loop.  The Turkeys crossed the canal every mourning not long after sunrise and came through the loop.  When we walked our dogs in early mourning and evening we frequently saw deer on the other side of the canal munching away.  On day we had a raccoon on the bank.  We did also see armadillo's a few times as well


----------



## peg110

We really didn't have to try and see the animals (including squirrels and birds). In November 2016 DW and I went for breakfast one morning at TE and came across a "Flock" of Turkeys. We were about 15 feet away from them and they just kept on foraging. We were also there in August 2016, and we came across a Mother turkey with a baby walking around by the CS for the 1400 Loop (we were walking from the Pool back to our loop via the 1400 loop.)

We frequently see deer in the fields on the way back out of the fort as well as the occasional armadillo (which caught my DD11 by surprise one night walking home from the Docks.)

I think as long as you keep your eyes open, you will have ample opportunity to see the wildlife.


----------



## FtW Mike

peg110 said:


> We really didn't have to try and see the animals (including squirrels and birds). In November 2016 DW and I went for breakfast one morning at TE and came across a "Flock" of Turkeys. We were about 15 feet away from them and they just kept on foraging. We were also there in August 2016, and we came across a Mother turkey with a baby walking around by the CS for the 1400 Loop (we were walking from the Pool back to our loop via the 1400 loop.)
> 
> We frequently see deer in the fields on the way back out of the fort as well as the occasional armadillo (which caught my DD11 by surprise one night walking home from the Docks.)
> 
> I think as long as you keep your eyes open, you will have ample opportunity to see the wildlife.


 Paul like you I don't have to try to see wildlife but some here may not be as attuned to wildlife as some others.  Those of us that spend time in the woods will be more aware of what is around us than some others and actually be looking for assorted critters without even thunkering about it. So while we might be on full alert for ambush attacks by the NSS and thus just see more of what is around us others may need some handy hints and sticks to knock together to scare off the mountain lions


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

beagles7278 said:


> View attachment 161843 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Here at the Fort right now and just came across this guy.View attachment 161841


Where did you see this guy because we were there last March so that would be one month before you? I think it may have been the same one we saw.  We saw one in canal pond right behind our 300 site right next to the dog park.  Great pics, we only got minimal pics of head and tail while he was in the water.


----------



## snowmedic

I was beginning to wonder if their were any deer at the Fort.  Finally seen these three this morning up by the maintenance area by the outpost.


----------



## tiggerdad

Excuse me, are the squirrels on vacation or something?


----------



## North of Mouse

Tiffany_m15 said:


> We are on our way for the first time in 2 weeks. For those of you that go often, how likely is it that we will see something other than squirrels or small birds?  Where should we go to maximize our opportunity to see deer or turkeys?



Come by our house, see all the deer you want, 'chomping' on my plants, then you can take them all home with you!!   Have turkeys too! They're all usually around the Fort when we're there also.

Guess we never consider the wildlife when we're at the Fort as we see all we want at home. And we definitely don't want to run into any alligators or snakes!!    We do manage to see many deer, turkeys, armadillos, etc. without even trying at FW though.


----------



## peg110

tiggerdad said:


> Excuse me, are the squirrels on vacation or something?


----------



## FtW Mike

tiggerdad said:


> Excuse me, are the squirrels on vacation or something?



 This recently released email courtesy of Russian Hacks should help refresh your memory

  From: The Desk Of The Exalted Grand High  Poohbah of The Ancient and Honored Ninja Squirrel Squad
  To :  All Loyal  Honored  and Faithful Members and Adherents to The Ninja Squirrel Squad
  Subject:  Defense Security and Protection of The Extra Double Super Secret NSS Headquarters

  1.  Recent postings on you YouTube video services have revealed that our basic defenses and perimeter have become lax and subject to infiltration,  This  condition is unacceptable and dangerous at every level.  Not only is our base of operations exposed to the public at large but our most secret and sacred tactics and training regiments employed to gather our basic supplies are in danger of being exposed.  No reminder should be needed that:  
    UNDER NO CONDITIONS WILL THE AMOUNT TRIBUTE PROVIDED THIS OFFICE BE REDUCED
    FAILURE TO MAINTAIN THE UTMOST SECURITY AND SECRET STANDARDS EXPOSE US ALL TO DANGER
  2. Effective IMMEDIATELY all personnel will devote all energies to improving and repairing perimeter defenses
  3.  Any personnel failing to comply with the efforts described above or found to be leaking of security tapes to YouTube or any other outlet will suffer the following
   a) Reduction in rank to Basic Nut gatherer
   b) Immediate transfer to Performing in a Water Skiing company
   c) Half Rations to be composed of Gluten free Peanuts and Tap water


----------



## FtW Mike

l


----------



## disneydizzy2

Squirrels are the entertainment d'jour back home for our Jack Russel. These are smaller and don't taunt her like the NW version. Our lab literally stands and stares at the palm shrub in our spot mesmerized by the lizards. She appears almost in a Caa style trance

We've seen tons of deer; again a diminutive cousin to the ones in Oregon. Makes them very .... endDEERing . Cough cough. Sorry.

Armadillos early in the morning send the dogs coo coo for Cocoa Puffs.

One snake, Turkeys along backside of 800 loop in dark walk area. Advised a curious unattended young boy that approaching the male displaying his feathers was a BAD idea.

Turtles. I have become
Enchanted with turtles. Everyday I walk the dogs across from our 500 loop beyond the playground along the fenced grass area behind 300 loop. The inlet pond has several turtles who sit on a log and in the bank. Today I went over and saw them. Then took the dogs ha into da g park to let them run free. Looked over toward the bank and saw this fella getting some sun...


----------



## bama_ed

Think of all the meat in that tail for gator stew!


----------



## 2goofycampers

bama_ed said:


> Think of all the meat in that tail for gator stew!


Shoes, belts, handbag.


----------



## Scherzermk

How do you protect your food from the critters? Will a fridge and Rubbermaid container make it? Or do we need to go full bear country camping and keep things in a tree or the van?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Scherzermk said:


> How do you protect your food from the critters? Will a fridge and Rubbermaid container make it? Or do we need to go full bear country camping and keep things in a tree or the van?


^ This will work. Be sure your Rubbermaid are a tight seal, if not add a bungee. The squirrels are determined little critters.


----------



## snowmedic

tiggerdad said:


> Excuse me, are the squirrels on vacation or something?


----------



## snowmedic

Ok, it's not at the Fort, and it's not a real squirrel, but it's still cute.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

I was accosted by this little beggar on the porch at the settlement............ 
Very persistent, was very good at his job... 

21 days 8 hours and 9 minutes.......................


----------



## snowmedic

This one didn't care for jalapeño
Flavored peanuts.


----------



## tiggerdad

Yeah, I usually pack the unsalted peanuts for them.  They LOVE Froot Loops.


----------



## peg110

tiggerdad said:


> They LOVE Froot Loops.


Me too... I am not a squirrel though. 

I actually had Fruit Loops for breakfast this AM.


----------



## Ajmullin

Nickimouse said:


> How's this for an animal sighting!
> We spotted him in the canal near the group camping area.


Gah!!  I hiope we don't see this guy!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## peg110

That's an impressive bird!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

This little guy tried to get in the rocking chair with me........


----------



## Kidatheart2010

This one doesn't understand the catch and release policy .........


----------



## tiggerdad

Kidatheart2010 said:


> This little guy tried to get in the rocking chair with me........
> 
> View attachment 229955


And did you let him?


----------



## Kidatheart2010

tiggerdad said:


> And did you let him?



He decided not to when he didn't see any food....  He hung around for awhile though.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Saw my first Pileated Woodpecker at Fort Wilderness.  For those that aren't familiar with it, it's a very large woodpecker, the kind Woody Woodpecker is based on.


----------



## peg110

First was the salamander with the squirrel. Then the deer. We saw this group 3 times. In all fairness though, we kind of followed them from where they crossed the road. Then I went back into the loop and saw them again. Then I figured they were coming out to the fields by the main road and we saw them again. They were so  beau    tiful and I felt like I could almost go up and pet them. (Of course I didn't). They let us watch them for awhile until some idiot came by in his car and yelled distracting things. Still it was pretty cool to see.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## rajak73

Supper!! LOL


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Eyeeore

I didn't get pictures but we saw a 6-8 point buck on the main road & turkeys near the 1600 loop this afternoon.


----------



## JJJG2016

We’ve only stayed here three times now, but what we love to do is go out late at night in the golf cart and look for wildlife. The kids love to see deer and we have always seen deer on our hunt. Seen them on the outer loop (the one that’s says for staff only), seen them near the entrance on the main road leading in (often here) and once saw a family near Trails End. We love it.


----------



## snowmedic




----------



## tiggerdad

snowmedic said:


> View attachment 296708


Aflac!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## snowmedic

Behind our site 1621 in the other side of the canal.


----------



## Eyeeore

Let the games begin!


----------



## FtW Mike

My guess he has that things empty near as fast as you can fill it


----------



## tiggerdad

I say they run off with the whole thing...


----------



## Eyeeore

tiggerdad & FtW Mike, they are trying. Definitely entertaining.


----------



## FtW Mike

Al  Just remember It's all fun and games till someone needs an eyepatch.  Just remember if they show up en mass McDill AFB outside of Tampa is home to Joint Special Forces Command is a short helo ride away.  Gunships and fighter support from up north will take a little longer


----------



## Eyeeore

FtW Mike said:


> My guess he has that things empty near as fast as you can fill it





tiggerdad said:


> I say they run off with the whole thing...



They haven't run off with the feeders yet but are certainly industrious in getting into them. I had to move one of the supports as they had almost got the feeder to the ground. I think I'm going to tape the lid down to see if they can figure out how to get the tape off. 

It will be interesting when the lid comes down behind the ears. That may cause a flurry of activity.


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## FortWildernessCamper

Just passing through this morning!


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

Just passing through!


----------



## FortWildernessCamper




----------



## tltay2005

First time seeing a snapping turtle at a site.


----------



## tinkerjo

Saw these guys waiting for the bus. No fear. I think there were 5 of them


----------



## tinkerjo

Saw a couple of these guys this week.


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## FtW Mike

Guessing That Jake  got out of the pen early , nice beard but spurs need some more grow time


----------



## tiggerdad

FtW Mike said:


> Guessing That Jake  got out of the pen early , nice beard but spurs need some more grow time



Oh, I gotcha some good ones.  I got some more of this guy.  He slept almost every night at the base of the same pine tree at back of site 1403.


----------



## tltay2005

These two were daily visitors to our site.


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## FtW Mike

The elusive Tree Climbing Mini Alligator  surprised  you got got such a close up and are still in one piece


----------



## tiggerdad

FtW Mike said:


> The elusive Tree Climbing Mini Alligator  surprised  you got got such a close up and are still in one piece



Luckily this wasn't one of the venom spitting ones.


----------



## peg110

tiggerdad said:


> Luckily this wasn't one of the venom spitting ones.


With Spots!


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## FtW Mike

I recognize him from a recent Insurance company commercial.  Hope you exercised caution!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

This one was quite the conversationalist.......Barked at me for the better part of 15 minutes.


----------



## FtW Mike

Kidatheart2010 said:


> View attachment 331454
> 
> This one was quite the conversationalist.......Barked at me for the better part of 15 minutes.


 He wasn't barking at you.  He was dictating the terms of your surrender.


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Well about 10 minutes after he left he came back with a herd of them and they ran all over the campsite.  It was an ambush.  But i held my ground.  They were eyeing my scones on the table but I didn't share.   Peanuts only.


----------



## FtW Mike

Kidatheart2010 said:


> Well about 10 minutes after he left he came back with a herd of them and they ran all over the campsite.  It was an ambush.  But i held my ground.  They were eyeing my scones on the table but I didn't share.   Peanuts only.


 I tried to warn you.  But take heart, Florida and some nearby states have appropriate Military Units that can assist.  Joint Special Forces  Command is only 90 min away in Tampa,  C-130 Gunships are in the Pan-Handle as are a major detachment US RANGERS and can be on station in 90 min as well. The 82nd and the 101st Airborne are both less 2.5 hours away with plenty of good Drop Zones very close


----------



## Kidatheart2010

LOL  I know.  I am retired Army from the Eglin AFB area.   I wasn't to worried but they can be dangerous.....  I could call in a Gun Run on the little monsters but then we wouldn't have as much fun ............


----------



## pr_littlemermaid

tinkerjo said:


> View attachment 306842 Saw these guys waiting for the bus. No fear. I think there were 5 of them


Love them. So calm. Near loop 2000? Several weeks ago I saw a group of aprox. 5 crossing through Site 2051 heading that area around the bus stop.


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump


----------



## snowmedic

As long as we’re posting squirrel pics.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

Rat fake, squirrel real


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

Oh no The KILLER BUNNY RABBIT!  Break out the Holy Hand Grenade!


----------



## team bradfield




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## FtW Mike

Teri THANK YOU so much for that last pic.  1811 was our site on our last trip and have great memories of our time there.  Sitting here laughing at the turkeys as every morning they  would cross the canal and come into the loop right in front of us


----------



## tltay2005

Not the best picture, but that is an Iguana in the tree.


----------



## FtW Mike

Emotional Support Squirrel??


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

Otter in the canal behind the 300 loop.


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## ogfalconsr




----------



## WDWNerd




----------



## paradesintherain

This thread needs to come back! Brought me immense joy to see all the wildlife! 

(I've never stayed at Ft. Wilderness, but lately I've been obsessed with the idea)


----------



## Teamubr

Here are a few from prior visits.

Turkey are all over. And very tame. They don't seem to be afraid of golf carts at all.


Here are some of the deer, which are also prevalent. I took these standing on the porch to the Settlement Trading Post, standing at the side door, looking towards the boat dock.



j


----------



## N365PA

We spotted this rat snake trying to eat a glass lizard behind the fence at the dog park. The glass lizard won and was able to get away after a couple dogs took interest in the black snake and he made a hasty retreat for the canal area.


----------



## tinkerjo

N365PA said:


> We spotted this rat snake trying to eat a glass lizard behind the fence at the dog park. The glass lizard won and was able to get away after a couple dogs took interest in the black snake and he made a hasty retreat for the canal area.  View attachment 584093View attachment 584094


I may never camp again!!! Ughhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Love Ft Wilderness

N365PA said:


> We spotted this rat snake trying to eat a glass lizard behind the fence at the dog park. The glass lizard won and was able to get away after a couple dogs took interest in the black snake and he made a hasty retreat for the canal area.  View attachment 584093View attachment 584094


I love snakes!  I hope to see one next time I'm there.  I think that's a black racer and a very big one at that.


----------

